# Need help with a bid



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a guy who wants to sub contract me 4 Banks local to my county.
He wants a bid for the following

Specifications:
Plowing
Salt lot
Shovel walks 
Calcium chloride walks

This would be my first commercial Bid.2" Trigger

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Boy, he better be prepared to share the wealth...I would need 100 a push, and 80 plus materials for sanding, and 50 and materials for shoveling and c.cl.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1663732 said:


> Boy, he better be prepared to share the wealth...I would need 100 a push, and 80 plus materials for sanding, and 50 and materials for shoveling and c.cl.


 Buswell is bid king

You on the money


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

If he wants to sub you then he should already have his prices. Ask him what 85% of what he is getting is and that's what you will take if it is enough.
Banks are a tough cookie. They may say 2" trigger but what they really mean is zero tolerance. Especially for the ATM and walks. 
That 1st picture looks almost exactly like a bank I did here 2 years ago. The drive thru lanes were a pain because of where the snow had to be pushed to get stacked and how narrow they were. Salt we did use!!! 

They were also the slowest payers on any account we have done and is the reason we dropped them after one year. The last 2 payments were not sent out until the following November when it was time to put out stakes again for the next season. After payment was made they were told to find someone else.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Antlerart06;1663748 said:


> Buswell is bid king
> 
> You on the money


You can not bid from a couple states away with a price. NY has different markets. In my opine the bid he put out is low. We were getting more in IL per time, but it was a seasonal contract that played in our favor that year.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't bid on this I only comment on Buswell post 

If I did bid on it
It would be a 1'' trigger on plowing salt anything under that and would have a salt pretreatment in the bid
People always want sue banks for a slip/fall


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

10-12k for you on a seasonal price.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

grandview;1663844 said:


> 10-12k for you on a seasonal price.


Nailed it! Thumbs Up


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I will write something up he Sounds like a cheapo lol.i would rather do it seasonal then per occurrence.Thanks For the input Keep it coming fellas!


----------



## Pool&Plow (Sep 17, 2013)

grandview;1663844 said:


> 10-12k for you on a seasonal price.


Yep, 12k is where it should be on a seasonal with salt and walks included. These lots have tons of in-out traffic and are a PIA during the day, you'll make twice as many visits as you think you would. They need to be serviced often and the price reflects that.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding Help*

Never undersell you service again.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of over 28 templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

Computer programs are good for keeping your books..I tend too listen too the old timers..they know how..and have made money in this business..stick together!!respect each other no matter how long youve been plowing!!thats what keeps the rates up!!!cutthroats and lowballer usally dont last..SERVICE>>SERVICE>>SERVICE!!thats what keeps you in business and the cash flowing..


----------



## missbhaven (Nov 14, 2013)

*Agree*



Buswell Forest;1663732 said:


> Boy, he better be prepared to share the wealth...I would need 100 a push, and 80 plus materials for sanding, and 50 and materials for shoveling and c.cl.


I agree with you on your pricing.:salute:


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Awesome*



snowpro44;1664798 said:


> Computer programs are good for keeping your books..I tend too listen too the old timers..they know how..and have made money in this business..stick together!!respect each other no matter how long youve been plowing!!thats what keeps the rates up!!!cutthroats and lowballer usally dont last..SERVICE>>SERVICE>>SERVICE!!thats what keeps you in business and the cash flowing..


Awesome post. Nice to see someone with a good attitude. There is enough work out there for everyone. If we respect each other and treat each other professionally the industry will be better for it. We don't have to like everyone, but we should certainly respect each other.


----------

